# Happy Birthday greenbaggins



## PB Moderating Team (Jul 12, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-greenbaggins (born 1978, Age: 37)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Jul 12, 2015)

Blessed Sabbath birthday.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy birthday, Lane! May you have many more in good health!


----------



## Justified (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## BGF (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy Bday, Lane. May you enjoy good health and ample opportunities for ministry.


----------



## kodos (Jul 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Brother, I thank God for your birth - the Lord has used you greatly in my own growth in grace. May He grant you many more years of fruitful ministry.


----------



## lynnie (Jul 13, 2015)

Happy birthday to an excellent theologian and thinker.


----------

